# New Newmanish Piece



## Ed (Oct 30, 2004)

http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/MexicanDreams_v1.mp3

This will be, when its finished, a kind of suite from a never to exist film. The title comes from a script I never finished from a career I decided to switch from to film composer. This is the kind of music i would have wanted in the movie. :D 

Eventually it will have better reverb, which is know is presently poor. 

Any comments appreciated. 

Ed


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 30, 2004)

Well Ed - you know what I'm gonna say - well done! Very nice mockup - the bamboo flute and pitch bends sound great. Nice string sounds and ambience.

Welcome to VI!


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2004)

Ed - where did you get that cool bamboo flute? I must have one! Nice comp and arrangement btw! 8)


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 30, 2004)

Great arrangement! The atmosphere is great as well.
How about a list of the libraries used?

Btw I also posted a bit of a Newmanish piece a while ago here. It happens to be in the same key as well  http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/unsolved_issues.mp3


----------



## Niah (Oct 30, 2004)

This is some of the best I've heard on this forum, especially the bambo flute, great job ed!

ps: I didn't find that the reverb was bad at all.


----------



## Ed (Oct 30, 2004)

wow, that was fast! Looks like this place is much livelier than NS. Thanks for telling me about this place Fredrick.  

Im glad you guys like it. 

*CJ:* The Bamboo flute is actually free believe it or not, from Thomas J. He posted it ages ago to the NS forum. And Ive had it for ages but only recently realised how good it is. Its only one patch with only one articulation, but it responds so well to Pitch bend, and has a really great tone across the whole range. I wish more samples worked this well. Since its a free gig anyway Im uploading it to my server, which since Im on 56k might take a while. I'll post the link when its done.

*Niah:* Thanks a lot, glad you liked it!

*Herman: * hehe, Nice idea! I really wish I could find a really good mirimba patch somewhere. Maybe SAM True strike will have one Im looking for. I have one on my Trition which I made using the Mirimba, Xylophone and Log Drum patchs, and while it sounds really good, just doesnt sound right for everything. 

Libs:

Heart of Asia
Prosonus Orchestra
TJ's Bamboo Flute 
Malmsjo Acoustic Grand
Zimmer Guitars 2
Advanced Orchestra 
SAM Horns (for the rip sound)
Heart of Africa (for the "kudu horn" sound)
QL Rare Instruments (a resonance patch)
(and a Roland string ensemble patch (but layered with AO))

Ed


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 30, 2004)

Ed said:


> *Herman: * hehe, Nice idea! I really wish I could find a really good mirimba patch somewhere.
> Ed



I like the Xsample marimba a lot, when not looking for an ambient orchestral sound. It sounds really raw, but you can tweak all you like with it. It's a 4 velocity layer one (stopped as well) with release time control included. I'm using it in that demo.
Although the SAM true strike will probably become my first choice for orchestral marimba parts.


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2004)

Cool Ed - looking forward to that patch - that is one cool bamboo flute - give TJ my regards thx


----------



## Ed (Oct 30, 2004)

Here you go, the Bamboo Flute. Enjoy!

Right click and select "save as" or you'll probably just get a page of random nonsence.

http://www.edbradshawmusic.com/Bamboo_Flute.gig

EDIT: Hmm... for some reason on my system it adds a ".txt" to the end of the file. Delete that before trying to use it. Really weird!!

Ed


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Ed! Very cool of you to do that man. 8)


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 30, 2004)

Beautiful.....The reverb, perfect. Nothing to critisize hear. Excellent!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow, Ed. This is indeed a briliant composition. I love the atmosphere in it and the overall sound. Very nicely mixed and arranged! Can't wait to hear more... :wink: 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 31, 2004)

This is a great piece! Thomas Newman is one of my favorites and this does indeed invoke images if his. Very nice job! A real beauty.
Cheers,
J


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ed !

This song is excellent from all aspects , i love it , very nice flute bends and mock-up... good full sound on the strngs . It's ready to be in a top video game!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Edgen (Oct 31, 2004)

OOh wow!! I'm definitely digging the piece as well! it definitely kicks in 'newman'esk' at :19 for sure! Sparatic and Light hearted. its just too bad he's the first person to 'recognized' for this style of music. I'd love to see this music set to your unmade film. :roll: :D 

I picture a bird of sorts flying over an african plain or hilly landscape. Very neato. Good god I love my imagination 

/j


----------



## frankvg (Nov 1, 2004)

Love this one!! Beautiful!! The clarinet in the end is major musical subtlety.

Frank


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 3, 2004)

Really nice work Ed! Nothing to really criticise. You even made AO strings sound nice!

Chris


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Nov 4, 2004)

WOAH!!!! That thing is really really great. I think everything has been said so far...I instantly saw Nemo swimming around me... 

BTW...are there any demos of the Prosonus Orchestra? I didn't see any on the corresponding website...


----------



## Ed (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks again everyone!  

*Yogi: * Funny you should mention Nemo as Newman did use Prosonus in the score, namely the string pizz and string section staccs. Its a little strange really as he did have a real orchestra for most of it. 

Prosonus is availible from Big Fish Audio and they have a few demos on their site.
http://www.bigfishaudio.com/4DCGI/detail.html?220


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah thank you for the link.

Yep, the 4th track "First Day" came to my mind, cause I used it a few times in a radio production. And yeah...it were the string staccatos that gave me "WOWIE!!!!"-effect. 

Well...time to check out the Prosonus...


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 8, 2004)

That sounds so much like Newman! Congrats Ed on this one!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 9, 2004)

Ed,

this is very nice...8)


----------



## Ed (Nov 10, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Yogi Loeschner (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, you don't want to show me your midi mockup, don't you?


----------



## Ed (Nov 12, 2004)

Yogi L?schner said:


> Hey, you don't want to show me your midi mockup, don't you?



You mean the midi file?

Ed


----------

